# Microsoft .Net Native Runtime 1.0



## leeds191 (Mar 30, 2016)

I recently purchased a used Dell Latitude e6430 and had Windows 10 Pro OS
Suddenly after rebooting my laptop, Windows functions don't perform and I have a box with the message 'Microsoft .Net Native Runtime 1.0' and in the bottom right of the screen I have another message telling me to activate my Windows and Office. After investigating and trying to activate i'm gettinf the following message Error 0xC00F012

character confirmation

Zero
small x
zero
zero
Capital F
zero
twelve


----------



## nzkeyboard (Mar 31, 2016)

You may have some corrupted system files. Try running System File Checker.

Next to the start menu click the magnifying glass and type in CMD in the search field

Right click on Command Prompt once it has appeared and click Run As Administrator

In the command prompt type:

*sfc /scannow 
*
This will scan for and repair any corrupted system files. and hopefully resolve the Error 0xC00F012


----------



## leeds191 (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks but I've tried that and still NOT solved it. 

Any other suggestions.


----------



## nzkeyboard (Mar 31, 2016)

Okay try this:

Select the Start







button, then select Settings >Update & security > Activation.

If your activation status is Connect to the Internet to activate Windows, select Activate to manually activate Windows.

If that still doesnt work go here to talk to a Microsoft Customer Service Rep who can give you an activation key to enter in.

https://partner.support.services.microsoft.com/en-gb/contact/chat/30/


----------

